# LensTip review: Samyang 85mm f/1.2 Premium



## ahsanford (Apr 11, 2017)

A _slightly_ kind review of the Samyang 85mm f/1.2 from LT:
http://www.lenstip.com/500.1-Lens_review-Samyang_85_mm_f_1.2_Premium.html

Resolution is only one metric of course, but I don't know how you look at the plots below and then write nice things about it. They go on to call that 'very good image quality in the frame center' in the summary. :

Other than saving (I think) $200 and a fraction of a stop, I am hard pressed why one would choose the Samyang over the Sigma Art given its stellar wide open performance... _and that small matter of having autofocus.
_
- A


----------

